# What turns you on? (round 2)



## thehigher

yep I'm bringing it back. What turns you on? Go


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

sex.... stuff about sex.... thoughts about sex.... thoughts about sexy things.... sex about sex... sex about sexy sex... sex sex sex sex.... sexy sex while sexing sexy sex sex.... and a little bit of sex


----------



## thehigher

RighteousRob said:


> sex.... stuff about sex.... thoughts about sex.... thoughts about sexy things.... sex about sex... sex about sexy sex... sex sex sex sex.... sexy sex while sexing sexy sex sex.... and a little bit of sex


well... in bed... you would hypothetically be very easy to turn on. I just picture someone just sitting there saying "sex sex sex!" and you goin crazy.


----------



## YourMom

lesbians. the idea of two chicks pleasuring each other makes me so horny.


----------



## RyRyMini

Certainty. Someone who knows what they want and acts aggressive about it.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

pictures about sex... sexy pictures... 

nah i'm only semi-serious....

I dunno, honestly I find myself getting aroused for no reason at times, other times there isn't much that will get me going, for me it's mostly all based on hormones at the time, other than that I have a fairly good control of my sexual appetite.


----------



## pinkrasputin

RighteousRob said:


> sex.... stuff about sex.... thoughts about sex.... thoughts about sexy things.... sex about sex... sex about sexy sex... sex sex sex sex.... sexy sex while sexing sexy sex sex.... and a little bit of sex


Lol. I am laughing beside you, not AT you.

I am just thinking that there is so much truth to the idea that women in 30 and 40s are like guys in their early 20s. Although I think I've kinda always been like this.

The wind blows and I'm humping a tree. :crazy:


----------



## Vaka

Ok...I don't want to sound dirty, but I'm gonna 
Girls...girls pleasuring each others...sounds of girls being pleasured...girls in sexy clothes...girls pleasuring themselves...girls kissing...girls walking down the street...girls shopping for groceries...just girls


----------



## pinkrasputin

Queen of Leaves said:


> Ok...I don't want to sound dirty, but I'm gonna
> Girls...girls pleasuring each others...sounds of girls being pleasured...girls in sexy clothes...girls pleasuring themselves...girls kissing...girls walking down the street...girls shopping for groceries...just girls


Um...how is this dirty?


----------



## Vaka

pinkrasputin said:


> Um...how is this dirty?


It's dirty because it's sexii!


----------



## jdmn

the smell of food sometimes turns me on.. I'm not telling the yucky specific details!!


----------



## Vaka

jdmn said:


> the smell of food sometimes turns me on.. I'm not telling the yucky specific details!!


That seems like it could create some awkward moments when eating out with people lol


----------



## jdmn

hahaha, nah I'm pretty discreet with any obvious proofs of arousal xD


----------



## YourMom

pinkrasputin said:


> Lol. I am laughing beside you, not AT you.
> 
> I am just thinking that there is so much truth to the idea that women in 30 and 40s are like guys in their early 20s. Although I think I've kinda always been like this.
> 
> The wind blows and I'm humping a tree. :crazy:


I have to nail a 30-something this summer. Women peak sexually much later than men do. Men peak in their early-to-mid 20s. Women don't peak until about their mid 30s. The orgasms are supposed to come faster and be more intense when women reach that age. I need to go hunt me some recently divorced women in need of a good bangin.


----------



## Vaka

I feel dirty for even clicking on this thread lmao


----------



## android654

Someone who is invested in what they're doing and someone who isn't afraid to hurt me, because they wont.


----------



## Vaka

Well since we're giving answers with depth...someone who is artistic and open minded on everything under the sun...and a free spirit


----------



## jdmn

alpha females, the competitive, assertive, independent and stubborn women really turn me on. But that's not the same as cold hearted bitches!


----------



## YourMom

A nice fresh pair of tatas also does it for me. C cups ftw


----------



## Beccabec

Being held down, being spanked, being teased to the point of literally begging for it, feeling helpless and the list goes on haha


----------



## walkawaysun09

Being blindfolded, possibly cuffed to the bed. Knowing the girl is already turned on and wants me. Goths also turns me on, a lot. Also, a romantic bathtub filled with rose petals, candles and soft music...and we can make love in the tub to the candle light (you could also move the petals to the bed, it works the same, but different environment).

Also...the typical male "Show me some boobs, I'm ready to go" works too...but it has to at least be a B cup, something I can tell actually is tits, you know.


----------



## la musa candido

i feel like i've said this wayy too many time on here in the past couple days but screw it i like bragging about my woman. :tongue:

biting, hair pulling, spanking, dominant girls, competing for dominance. a good sense of humor, honesty, people who don't give a shit about what people think, showing little interest (except in me, of course ), no fear, being all tough and then secretly being a nerd/shy around me, competitive in sports, uniqueness, likes different things too, a good cook, considerate of me, understanding, rational and realistic(soo sexy to me, omg.), curvy girls, fit guys who are bigger and taller than me, faithfulness, trust, intellect, open-minded, tells it like it is, objective, says what they mean/like/think/feel and don't make me have to guess.


----------



## Beccabec

kristina 23 said:


> competing for dominance.


haha possibly the best thing ever


----------



## Drake

Whips, chains, leather, rope, power tools, you know the vanilla stuff


----------



## Vaka

There are some freaky, freaky people 'ere on PerC...just kidding xD


----------



## Beccabec

Drake said:


> power tools


oh how boring, that would put me to sleep :crazy:


----------



## OmarFW

There really isn't anything specific about a womans body I like or dislike, i'm just a typical guy. but I do like smells. smells strike me more than any other sense and smelling a girl (that i'm attracted to) will get me turned on faster then anything.

man...im creepy...

oh well, better creepy than a masochist like all you freaks :crazy:


----------



## Vaka

OmarFW said:


> oh well, better creepy than a masochist like all you freaks :crazy:


xD...Totally, I'm scared now -_-

Anyway, just getting close enough to a girl I'm attracted to to smell her would turn me on lol


----------



## Beccabec

thats not creepy, scent naturally inspires a very animalistic instinct that just proves your human


----------



## la musa candido

Queen of Leaves said:


> xD...Totally, I'm scared now -_-
> 
> Anyway, just getting close enough to a girl I'm attracted to to smell her would turn me on lol


that's because secretly ur a horndog. lady in the forum but a freak in the bedrum. :crazy:


----------



## Vaka

kristina 23 said:


> that's because secretly ur a horndog. lady in the forum but a freak in the bedrum. :crazy:


Ok...fine with the other stuff...but take out any kind of power tool and I will run!!!
At some point you gotta question whether or not the person is homicidal...


----------



## OmarFW

actually I would identify myself as a masochist as well, but not in the whips and chains kind of way. in the "i like the girl on top" kind of way. i the woman to be in control, but not completely dominate me.

i definitely do not enjoy pain one bit.


----------



## Outcode

Skirts... such a tease :tongue:


----------



## Beccabec

wouldnt that be just being submissive not masochistic?


----------



## thehigher

kristina 23 said:


> i feel like i've said this wayy too many time on here in the past couple days but screw it i like bragging about my woman. :tongue:
> 
> biting, hair pulling, spanking, dominant girls, competing for dominance. a good sense of humor, honesty, people who don't give a shit about what people think, showing little interest (except in me, of course ), no fear, being all tough and then secretly being a nerd/shy around me, competitive in sports, uniqueness, likes different things too, *a good cook*


I thought you said a good cock for a second


----------



## Outcode

thehigher said:


> I thought you said a good cock for a second


Hahahhahaha
Thanks for the laugh :laughing:


----------



## la musa candido

thehigher said:


> I thought you said a good cock for a second


hahahahahaha nice.


----------



## OmarFW

Beccabec said:


> wouldnt that be just being submissive not masochistic?


masochism and sadism are not just about inflicting pain or receiving it. those are extreme examples of masochism and sadism. by definition being a masochist or a sadist is just whether or not you enjoy being submissive or oppressive.

so yes, but the word masochist still works.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

If I saw a chick walking an old lady across the street.. I'd be like yea I wanna tap that :tongue:

basically I like seeing a girl do small acts of kindness, I think that's incredibly hot, but I guess it's not really the same as getting aroused, i dunno though


----------



## Coccinellidae

When boy kisses my neck... it's so thrilling and makes me going so crazyy.. also.. hearing bf's irregular breathing is so damn sexy..


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

sure, play innocent kristina







your not foolin anyone


----------



## Boy C

A great mind.

Heroin (sad, i know, but it does, or did).

Long nails digging into my back, at the right moment though.


----------



## thehigher

Does anyone else feel like sticking your hand down your pants when you watch the food channel?


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

the food channel? hmm... I might have to give that one a try but Iunno..


----------



## Boy C

My pants or yours?


----------



## thehigher

Boy C said:


> My pants or yours?


... are you.... are you hitting on me?


----------



## Boy C

If ye like....


Come here often?


----------



## pinkrasputin

After last night's "dream romp", apparently it turns me on when I sleep.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

oh god morning wood is the worst.... especially if your like me and you wake up every couple hours.. it really can get annoying cause if you fall asleep on your stomach you can wake up and be rather sore from poking yourself for an extended period of time


----------



## Boy C

Waking up with morning wood and needing a pee is worse.


----------



## DarklyValentine

I have thus so far browsed through the spacial emptyness content of the avatars and conclude non of the delusional lot ( isee 1-2 real i doth knock thy lot ever..my preference is its who they say as opposed to some misguided lunacy hallucination of what should be)

For a postulating spin dry of the washed oot hath been with a thrill seeking uotpia id boil wash the lot of thee

ffs wicked just google real porn as opposed to a spastic ideal of the inane and menial


----------



## Sizzorhandz

Any neck contact drives me crazy, wispering against my skin, I like being dominated but not in a painful way.


----------



## android654

You guys seem pretty tame.


----------



## Ungweliante




----------



## pinkrasputin

android654 said:


> You guys seem pretty tame.


Lol. I've been thinking "Round II" is pretty much the sanitized version.

I spoke my peace on the first thread.

But I will add: When a guy dangles his "T" in front of me, it makes me go weak in the knees. 

There, I said it. :frustrating:


----------



## thehigher

pinkrasputin said:


> Lol. I've been thinking "Round II" is pretty much the sanitized version.
> 
> I spoke my peace on the first thread.
> 
> But I will add: When a guy dangles his "T" in front of me, it makes me go weak in the knees.
> 
> There, I said it. :frustrating:


T as in thinking? or T as in something elseeee?


----------



## Allegorist

thehigher said:


> T as in thinking? or T as in something elseeee?


I think it's just T. I guess maybe the letter T makes her sexually aroused?


----------



## Lady K

android654 said:


> You guys seem pretty tame.


I feel like you're challenging me. The urge to prove you wrong is overwhelming.


----------



## pinkrasputin

thehigher said:


> T as in thinking? or T as in something elseeee?


It was T function. Lol!

But I wouldn't mind a thinker dangling their assets in front of me either. :shocked:



Wiona said:


> I think it's just T. I guess maybe the letter T makes her sexually aroused?


And um no, it is not the Letter "T" Lol. Otherwise, as a child I would have gone ape shit watching Sesame Street every time it was brought to me "by the letter 'T' ". 

So no, it's the T function that turns me on. Go on, dangle your epistemological words in front of me again. My mouth will water. Correct my spelling or my faulty thinking, I shall strip for you. Stare at me as if I said something completely insane that didn't make sense, I shall hop on you....

Dear God. I better stop now. How dare you tempt me with this thread? I wasn't gonna get all kinky and shit on it. I promised myself. 

I am above such things roud:


----------



## OmarFW

i'm noticing a recurring trend with women and necks. boy do i feel lucky to be a neck guy


----------



## beth x

pinkrasputin said:


> LO-freaking-L. Word..
> 
> I also agree that horror films are not a turn on. The whole time, all I do is just bury my head and eyes in his arm the ENTIRE time. And I can't stand bad acting. Plus, I'm an intuitive dammit! I can't find the "deeper meaning" in crap. That's so frustrating!
> 
> Then after the movie is over I get pissed for him making me watch the dang thing. Then I can't sleep at night and get nightmares. No, no...not good.
> 
> I really was going to break up with my last boyfriend after he took me to "Drag Me to Hell". I remember walking about of the movie theater thinking about how I'd do it. We were obviously not cinamatically compatible. :angry:


I get what you mean about being cinematically compatible...in this case TV compatible. I would sit and watch the rogue ENFP ex whilst he was constantly chuckling at 2 and a half men. I was always incredulous at what he found so funny I would just watch him to see if he was actually fake laughing or really chuckling....just couldn't understand what was so funny about these gimps (I guess I had already dealt with enough of these men in real life to not find them funny anymore.) ....extraordinary!! 

That definitely does not turn me on LOL 
in which case I might be in the wrong thread....quick whats a turn on....I know...having an intersting debate and talking all night....does that make me lame?


----------



## YourMom

Beastiality. Nothing like a big fat sheep to get my pecker up. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amanda32

Love scenes in movies. The best are when one has a crush on the other and they finally get them. Tastefully done with a lot of emotion. But they're SO hard to find.
I don't need much more than to see a really good kiss and I'm turned on.

I'm easy. Er...I mean...nevermind.


----------



## Lady K

I've had this dream/fantasy where my lover sneaks into the house while I'm not paying attention and they've got their face covered. I'm taken completely by surprise by this seemingly unknown person and they force me sexually. A part of me assumes it's my lover, but part of me isn't entirely sure. The fear of the possibly unknown, and the forcing really turns me on. 

Forcing doesn't only apply in this type of a situation. I'm also incredibly turned on by a man just walking up to me while I'm doing some random daily activity and forcing me to stop what I'm doing so I can pleasure him, even if I don't really want to at that moment.


----------



## agokcen

Math really turns me on.

Mmmm...differential equations...*orgasm*

Um...seriously, though. Give me a math-related love poem and I'll pretty much have sex with you on the spot.


----------



## Deja Vu

ya'll turn me on.


----------



## thehigher

Women cooking randomly does.... I know I have mentioned food twice in here.... which isn't proportionate. Really frilly or lacy underwear. Stripteases. Doggy style while pulling the hair. Foreplay forever.... and that means teasing forever. I bite every once in awhile.... and grunt..... and I like to order you what to do.... I also like the opposite.... I like it when you tell me what to do as well. I like to make my partner work for her pleasure. By the same token.... I like that as well. I like blind folds. I like tying girls up. I like pinning them down. I like barely touching them while caressing. I like a lot of things.... and the fun thing is ... is that it changes. I like threesomes. I like doing bad things in public places.... like a bookstore.... or a movie theater. I like carrying a girl while kissing her. Apart from that.... I just love caressing them while they lye asleep.... this isn't even something that turns me on as much as I just love doing it. Sometimes I love passionate and pure love making.... and sometimes I like experimenting.


----------



## pinkrasputin

thehigher said:


> Women cooking randomly does.... I know I have mentioned food twice in here.... which isn't proportionate. Really frilly or lacy underwear. Stripteases. *Doggy style while pulling the hair.* Foreplay forever.... and that means teasing forever. I bite every once in awhile.... and grunt..... *and I like to order you what to do...*. I also like the opposite.... I like it when you tell me what to do as well. I like to make my partner work for her pleasure. By the same token.... I like that as well. I like blind folds.* I like tying girls up. I like pinning them down*. I like barely touching them while caressing. I like a lot of things.... and the fun thing is ... is that it changes. I like threesomes. *I like doing bad things in public places....* like a bookstore.... or a movie theater. I like carrying a girl while kissing her. Apart from that.... I just love caressing them while they lye asleep.... this isn't even something that turns me on as much as I just love doing it. Sometimes I love passionate and pure love making.... and sometimes I like experimenting.


Whoa

*Wipes tear* You give me faith in the future. :happy:


----------



## la musa candido

thehigher said:


> Women cooking randomly does.... I know I have mentioned food twice in here.... which isn't proportionate. Really frilly or lacy underwear. Stripteases. Doggy style while pulling the hair. Foreplay forever.... and that means teasing forever. I bite every once in awhile.... and grunt..... and I like to order you what to do.... I also like the opposite.... I like it when you tell me what to do as well. I like to make my partner work for her pleasure. By the same token.... I like that as well. I like blind folds. I like tying girls up. I like pinning them down. I like barely touching them while caressing. I like a lot of things.... and the fun thing is ... is that it changes. I like threesomes. I like doing bad things in public places.... like a bookstore.... or a movie theater. I like carrying a girl while kissing her. Apart from that.... I just love caressing them while they lye asleep.... this isn't even something that turns me on as much as I just love doing it. Sometimes I love passionate and pure love making.... and sometimes I like experimenting.


holy fruck. i think i need to go change my undies...


----------



## Momo

thehigher said:


> Women cooking randomly does.... I know I have mentioned food twice in here.... which isn't proportionate. Really frilly or lacy underwear. Stripteases.* Doggy style while pulling the hair. Foreplay forever.... and that means teasing forever. I bite every once in awhile.... and grunt..... and I like to order you what to do.... I also like the opposite.... I like it when you tell me what to do as well. I like to make my partner work for her pleasure. By the same token.... I like that as well. I like blind folds. I like tying girls up. I like pinning them down. I like barely touching them while caressing. I like a lot of things.... and the fun thing is ... is that it changes.* I like threesomes. I like doing bad things in public places.... like a bookstore.... or a movie theater.* I like carrying a girl while kissing her. Apart from that.... I just love caressing them while they lye asleep.... this isn't even something that turns me on as much as I just love doing it. Sometimes I love passionate and pure love making.... and sometimes I like experimenting*.


 
Ooooh this is sexy, soo sexy


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Momo




----------



## Deja Vu

I wanna kiss, lick, fuck right now....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## android654

I can't believe I forgot this one...










Women with guns.


----------



## Tophat182

Threads about what turns people on turns me on:blushed:


----------



## pinkrasputin

If he is in my mouth, it's a turn on to look up at him and into his eyes while he's bursting...

into song that is :wink:


----------



## Lady K

Liar. You meant bursting a load into your mouth.


----------



## agokcen

I'm trying to think of something all cool and sexy, but I can't come up with anything...:sad:


----------



## Promethea

Intelligence and depth.


----------



## thisisme

wickeddesires said:


> I have thus so far browsed through the spacial emptyness content of the avatars and conclude non of the delusional lot ( isee 1-2 real i doth knock thy lot ever..my preference is its who they say as opposed to some misguided lunacy hallucination of what should be)
> 
> For a postulating spin dry of the washed oot hath been with a thrill seeking uotpia id boil wash the lot of thee
> 
> ffs wicked just google real porn as opposed to a spastic ideal of the inane and menial


this post makes no sense to me!


----------



## Vaka

thisisme said:


> this post makes no sense to me!


That means you have proper understanding of the English language lol


----------



## thisisme

oh good...i thought my brain was sleeping.


----------



## agokcen

Okay, seriously....All I can think of are nerdy things - like, for example, proper grammar, spelling, and syntax in general.

What the hell is wrong with me? Am I turned on by nothing _normal?_ Why do I find all things geeky to be so damn sexy?!

...I honestly think I'm a robot.


----------



## thisisme

blah...deleted.


----------



## Vaka

Amirite? Plus she's a fracking genius!...


----------



## thehigher

Queen of Leaves said:


> Amirite? Plus she's a fracking genius!...


.... what is up with russians women and their breasts?


----------



## Vaka

thehigher said:


> .... what is up with russians women and their breasts?


I do not know...there's this girl in one of my classes who has...yeah...I just figured out she was born in Russia xD


----------



## MNiS

Turn ons...hmm... in no particular order: Intelligence, sense of humor, attractiveness, a positive disposition, open-mindedness, not-a-stuffy-boring-I'm-always-right kind of person, kindness, knows how to flaunt her sexiness, longish hair (weird, I know), knows how to be zany, likes trying new things and last but certainly not least - being able to put up with my bad self :crazy:.


----------



## thehigher

Queen of Leaves said:


> I do not know...there's this girl in one of my classes who has...yeah...I just figured out she was born in Russia xD


yea my ex girlfriend was russian..... crazy.


----------



## agokcen

Queen of Leaves said:


> Amirite? Plus she's a fracking genius!...


I have to admit, that is one hell of a rack. :mellow:


----------



## MNiS

Oh yeah, can't forget boobs. :laughing:


----------



## Vaka

EDIT: My previous post proved itself obsolete...


----------



## thisisme

Queen of Leaves said:


> I erase my posts a lot...


haha! you do?! most people just think before they talk...haha not us!
anyway...how do you delete them?


----------



## Vaka

thisisme said:


> haha! you do?! most people just think before they talk...haha not us!
> anyway...how do you delete them?


You don't delete them...You have to look like a total peanut head and edit the post into something dorky like "hehe oopsie...ignore this!"


----------



## thisisme

oh shit! okay yeah...i didn't see a delete option. this should be fun...let's from now on just replace it with pure randomness so at least we entertain ourselves...wanna?


----------



## thehigher

pinkrasputin said:


> If he is in my mouth, it's a turn on to look up at him and into his eyes while he's bursting...
> 
> into song that is :wink:


......... *jaw drops*


----------



## Vaka

thisisme said:


> oh shit! okay yeah...i didn't see a delete option. this should be fun...let's from now on just replace it with pure randomness so at least we entertain ourselves...wanna?


I'll just put random funny pics...like lolcats 
...because I like lolcats...or demotivational posters!!!


----------



## thisisme

Queen of Leaves said:


> I'll just put random funny pics...like lolcats
> ...because I like lolcats...or demotivational posters!!!


perfect...sounds good


----------



## pinkrasputin

thehigher said:


> ......... *jaw drops*


Funny, that's what mine does too.


----------



## MNiS

Oh! I forgot to add that a woman with a social conscience is a turn on too.


----------



## JoetheBull

a girl wearing stockings or knee high socks. dont know why


----------



## Deja Vu

pinkrasputin said:


> If he is in my mouth, it's a turn on to look up at him and into his eyes while he's bursting...
> 
> into song that is :wink:


..............fuck


----------



## thehigher

idris said:


> ..............fuck


I know right?


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind

My wife texting me dirty little messages (which she is doing right now) and I'm am stuck at work for another 20 minutes. Arghhhh!


----------



## Elan

Subtle things, like a wink and a knowing, seductive smile.

Not-so-subtle things, like a soft whisper in my ear, _"I'm not wearing panties," _or, _"I want you inside me," _ in very public places.

Visual things, like lingerie. Stalkings, garters, sexy bras, the whole shabang.

Tactile things, like rubbing _herself _on me.


----------



## Aerorobyn

I'm turned on right now. :mellow: Like, big time. 

 Peoples responses to this thread are doing nothing but making me want a certain :wink:someone:wink: even more right now.

:crying:


----------



## android654

Elan said:


> Subtle things, like a wink and a knowing, seductive smile.
> 
> Not-so-subtle things, like a soft whisper in my ear, _"I'm not wearing panties," _or, _"I want you inside me," _in very public places.


Hands cupped around your ear to tell you a secret, the tip of a tongue dancing lightly on the outline of your ear, and replaced by teeth grazing opposite sides of your lobe.

...dirty things in public places.


----------



## kiwigrl

pinkrasputin said:


> I am just thinking that there is so much truth to the idea that women in 30 and 40s are like guys in their early 20s.


haha, so I'm not the only one then. My friends always roll their eyes at me coz they think I am a raving nympho. Just my hubbie getting changed and me seeing his torso makes me horny. I love his abs. Oh and that movie called "40 days and 40 nights" with Josh Hartnett always makes me horny too. Certain movies just strike a cord. Vicky Cristy Barcelona was like that too. Oh and tight muscle t-shirts on guys who are lean but defined with broad shoulders (not puny) are a turn on... definitely not the bigger guys wearing them though.


----------



## kiwigrl

So many women on here seem to be all about the mind and mental/ emotional attributes. 
For me it is pretty much totally physical stuff. I'm very visual and what I can't see I can imagine, even change things to form my own fantasy in my mind. 
Oh the glorious fantasies I have had. 

Must be the dirty 30s hah? lol. I have to agree with the post about the 30 something women, totally true.

Oh and I love to see a man in a well taylored suit. Not trousers that are too tight or short or the jacket not fitting but a well turned out dark coloured suit is so sexy to me.


----------



## trayNTP

A naked woman who is standing up. 

Nicely made lips, preferably a mouth that looks triangular when opened. 

This one may be vivid, but I saw it twice last Friday. Women who are in excellent shape but have nice thighs that look as if they are wrapping around her "V" in the front when she walks.

Despite the pics, regarding Caucasian women, I prefer brunettes over blondes. I am open to all races and ethnicities as long as they are open to me.


----------



## Trauma

[video=vimeo;11673844]http://vimeo.com/11673844"][U[/video]












Asif we can't embed vids here....


----------



## kiwigrl

Some of these posts are pretty hot, think I may have to skip my run and have a cold shower now.


----------



## trayNTP

JoetheBull said:


> a girl wearing stockings or knee high socks. dont know why


Tall boots and a skirt.


----------



## kiwigrl

a good aftershave. actually my husband without aftershave too, even after a days work on the building site.


----------



## Trauma

A beautiful smile, happiness, red hair, large dark eyes.

Corsets. Ooo La La.


----------



## Quin Sabe

I find the most attractive thing to be a girl being herself and wanting me to tag along, or maybe that's just platoniclly, idk. I find it beautiful and comforting none the less. Sexually I guess the girl really wanting to share that experience with me, and add in something fun or interesting (romantic, crazy, funny, or unbelievable circumstance).


----------



## thehigher

Quin Sabe said:


> I find the most attractive thing to be a girl being herself and wanting me to tag along, or maybe that's just platoniclly, idk. I find it beautiful and comforting none the less. Sexually I guess the girl really wanting to share that experience with me, and add in something fun or interesting (romantic, crazy, funny, or unbelievable circumstance).


I like your answer


----------



## Trauma

Anti-Helena said:


> Amirite? Plus she's a fracking genius!...


Oh jeez, stop torturing me, I'm listening to her now... double whammy! Her genius is as much of a turn on as her body...


----------



## Crystall

Talking about sex! 
Him saying he doesn't want to have sex, and that nothing I do will change his mind. 
Him whispering inappropriate things which he's going to do to me once he gets me alone. :blushed:
Seeing him without a shirt on. 
Role playing. 
Making out... 

"Wanna have sex?" turns me off like a light. :frustrating:


----------



## pinkrasputin

Crystall said:


> Talking about sex!
> Him saying he doesn't want to have sex, and that nothing I do will change his mind.


Hahaha. This reminds me of something cute I've heard from a guy before: "You know, you really treat me like I'm some piece of meat... And I just want to say 'Thank you'":happy:


----------



## OmarFW

Parsifal Artists

for pink



oh and I am turned on by the smell of gasoline


----------



## bionic

Gasoline makes you horny? I love the smell of it myself, especially new leather in a nice rebuilt 69' Mustang but it doesn't make me horny.


----------



## OmarFW

i'm weird like that. it's especially weird because i'm not a car guy at all.


----------



## Elan

I like it when a woman "takes control" and forces her way on top where she _grinds_ on me. Certain movements of the hips and belly as she fucks can quickly send me over the edge, so I desperately think of baseball and try to control myself.


----------



## Quin Sabe

This is the hottest stuff ever, just thinking about it puts me on edge.......:blushed:

Here is the main site but, be warned you've never seen anything as hot as this.


----------



## Aerorobyn

Aideen's voice.


----------



## trayNTP

pinkrasputin said:


> Except for Omar, guys who know Parsifal is a turn on. :laughing:
> This is awesome! That means a woman wouldn't have to worry about calling out the wrong name!!! Is this why you stopped caring? Were you tired of correcting women? Or do you just hate your name? Or does calling out your name break up the fantasy of you pretending you are some super hero during the act? Just curious. :happy:




This is probably a much longer and more detailed response than you were expecting, but I find that when most women are really, REALLY, being f_cked well, they don't usually have time to be calling out names. Not most of them. When it's real, they concentrate more on what they are feeling than on "encouraging" you. Some may believe that calling out your name will help you to do more to get her there (or get off her, lol), or her calling out your name may be a turn on to her, but it's interpreted as a sign to me that she isn't near the edge.

Who with a "sex face" (meaning it's good to her to the point of almost slobbering) is going to be trying to carry on a conversation?

Therefore, it's a turn-off to me because it gets me to thinking too much. Thinking that she's either faking or it's not as good to her as I would like it to be. 

It's more apparent when you have sex with a woman multiple times. With one, I knew it was good to her when she wasn't talking because her body would stiffen, eyes would roll back, her lips would curl, or better yet, her legs would shake (or she would squirt...she was one of those). She didn't call out my name in the build up to that either. She was "concentrating." When it wasn't, she'd call out your name or make sounds that were obviously conscious.

Think about it. Women call out names a lot more during f_cking than they do when they are receiving oral sex. Experiencing optimal sensation from tongue on clit doesn't result in name-calling. The response is typically rhythmic breathing or moans, closed eyes and concentration on the feeling, with an occasional directive or giggled curse word. All women are different, but usually, when you get that during intercourse, you have expressions like those in the attached pics. Those faces are "orgasm" faces, but in general, when a woman appears to like what she is feeling, she seems to concentrate inwardly on that feeling, not on calling out names, but if they do, it's not going to be pronounced with perfect diction. If it is, she's faking...I think.

That's not to say some name-calling isn't complimentary, but usually, calling out names is more cerebral, which discourages more than it encourages me because it suggests to me some failure on my part. The sound of her breathing turns me on more than hearing my name. That and her facial expressions. 

"Failure." My goal in sex, again, is to give the woman the experience of her life. It's better for me when it's better for her.

With that said, I haven't heard my name called out a lot, even though I've done it a bunch, not because I told them not to. I've never had this conversation with anyone before. I hope it's because there was usually no reason for them to. :blushed:


----------



## bionic

I cannot deny a woman in latex, spiked heels, or a gas mask. I love ponygirl too.


----------



## Narrator

Being fingered in church (not that I'm religious) by some guy and being all 'nooo, not here, the scandal! >=( :O :blushed:*wrestles/wrestled onto floor as church goers enter and have to keep quiet/try my best to stop him and not react while he has his with me*' :laughing: I had a dream. Good times.

I quite like humiliation type fantasies.

Physically if they brush/stroke/tickle my stomach and or upper thighs (In the right way/place), sort've obvious. I had a touchy feely guy friend a long time ago, who was tickling me, and I damn near made noises when he brushed this one bit, sooo close to being humiliating, but informative.

Charisma is a bit of a turn on, particularly if the person is domineering (but not scary) or physically...o.~

Someone physically strong, or assertive in some way (Can be the feel of them as a person and their actions). Who's not afraid of being close with me physically in a strong way, and could make me feel not afraid. That can just be comforting though. Physically direct is maybe one way of phrasing it so I can feel they want to be close to me, though again this can just be comforting, it really depends on the person and the situation.

A good smile and playful manner also, almost with elements of childlikeness, possibly teasing. Mmmmmmm roud:. A bit like when Jane from the mentalist gets this smile - like an imp - and looks like he's having lots of fun.

Someone in touch with their dark side - this sort've comes with a certain type of charisma.

And o_o





Also Shane 





Reverse traps, guys with long dark dark straight hair, lots of dark eyeliner on either guys or girls. Guys wearing nail varnish sometimes.

Ohh and Kara Thrace when she's being all bad ass, the way she moves, talks her eye contact. 
Bad girls who're vulnerable.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Aerorobyn said:


> Aideen's voice.


*I sound like a man with a stuffy nose.

Okay, so, what turns me on. Hmm. Boobs and vajingles. Simple as.

And turning others on.*


----------



## Robatix

bionic said:


> http://img.youtube.com/vi/13m0DaczOi4/0.jpg


That'd be like having sex with a really scary chess piece.


----------



## agokcen

Robatix said:


> I could resist no longer.


Oh, gee.

Robatix's jokes turn me on.

:happy:


----------



## Hiccups24-7

double switch? that's just greedy! *jealous*


----------



## Robatix

agokcen said:


> Oh, gee.
> 
> Robatix's jokes turn me on.
> 
> :happy:


Good to know. :wink:




Hiccups24-7 said:


> double switch? that's just greedy! *jealous*


Jealous of my second switch, or jealous of the women who get to play with it?

Wait, nevermind. That was a little weird.


----------



## bionic

Robatix said:


> That'd be like having sex with a really scary chess piece.


Bahahahahaaaaa :crazy: Shes really sexy to me though... its Bianca Beauchamp.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Robatix said:


> Good to know. :wink:
> 
> 
> Jealous of my second switch, or jealous of the women who get to play with it?
> 
> Wait, nevermind. That was a little weird.


All the above.


----------



## Robatix

bionic said:


> Bahahahahaaaaa :crazy: Shes really sexy to me though... its Bianca Beauchamp.


When she approaches a lover, does she follow an L-shaped path?




Hiccups24-7 said:


> All the above.


Oh, my. :shocked:


----------



## bionic

Robatix said:


> When she approaches a lover, does she follow an L-shaped path?


I have no idea. She doesn't do porn. Alot of BDSM/Latex models do not engage in porn. She's more of a latex model if anything.


----------



## Trauma

bionic said:


> Bahahahahaaaaa :crazy: Shes really sexy to me though... its Bianca Beauchamp.


It's her kind of red hair that gets me hard right quick! Thx for the google inspiration Bionic haha.

To respond in kind... It's Ariel, so hot.


----------



## Robatix

bionic said:


> I have no idea. She doesn't do porn. Alot of BDSM/Latex models do not engage in porn. She's more of a latex model if anything.


Oh, boo.

I surmised as much when I consulted Wikipedia, but I was hoping that there existed an adult video somewhere featuring a woman dressed like a chess knight, who only permitted herself to move in L-shaped patterns when migrating between different pieces of furniture, and whose vocalizations during the act itself were restricted to chess slang, such as "Checkmate" or "Woodpusher."


----------



## SenRyuu

What turns me on...

A hermaphrodite masturbating. Even better if they are more female than male.


----------



## Elan

Garter belts hooked onto stalkings. Thongs. Lacey boyshorts. Hell, boyshorts in general. Anything that can accentuate the ass. I'd post photos, but I'm at work. YUM. I love lingerie!


----------



## JTG1984

women that bite their lip.


----------



## bionic

Robatix said:


> Oh, boo.
> 
> I surmised as much when I consulted Wikipedia, but I was hoping that there existed an adult video somewhere featuring a woman dressed like a chess knight, who only permitted herself to move in L-shaped patterns when migrating between different pieces of furniture, and whose vocalizations during the act itself were restricted to chess slang, such as "Checkmate" or "Woodpusher."


Hahaa, that went over my head. That would be comical though. They call it "ponygirl". The woman dresses up like a horse with the tails, hooves, gag ball usually attached to a harness on the face. This is just a representation of a latex ponygirl. It think its just more pleasing to look at... especially with my fetish for latex. The original bondage like ponygirl is...er... ugly and demeaning.



Trauma said:


> It's her kind of red hair that gets me hard right quick! Thx for the google inspiration Bionic haha.
> 
> To respond in kind... It's Ariel, so hot.


I cannot dig a non-natural redhead. Her hair color looks too harsh next to her skin..and those boobs..omg...those aerolas are like...saucers!

I raise you the asian goodness... Masuimi Max:











SenRyuu said:


> What turns me on...
> 
> A hermaphrodite masturbating. Even better if they are more female than male.


I'm not agreeing cause I have no fetish for them... but I will say that I saw a guy with a double cock have sex and it was the most fascinating porn I've ever seen.


----------



## trayNTP

JTG1984 said:


> women that bite their lip.


That works.


----------



## Trauma

Elan said:


> Garter belts hooked onto stalkings. Thongs. Lacey boyshorts. Hell, boyshorts in general. Anything that can accentuate the ass. I'd post photos, but I'm at work. YUM. I love lingerie!


The costumes on that site are fucking hot! Especially this & this & omg _Arrrr! C’mon, lad, and shiver me timbers. You’ll never find me hidden treasurrre. Show me how ye bury yers and I might just be showerin’ ye with gold and riches. I’ve plundered t’ finest pirate booty on all t’ seven seas and now I’ll be plunderin’ yers._ :laughing: < Awesome red hair to boot!!



JTG1984 said:


> women that bite their lip.


Oh yea, it's somewhat Cliché but I love it too.



bionic said:


> I cannot dig a non-natural redhead. Her hair color looks too harsh next to her skin..and those boobs..omg...those aerolas are like...saucers!
> 
> I raise you the asian goodness... Masuimi Max:


I can't dig a ginger myself :crazy: I like the dyed red, just awesome contrast and fits well in lush environments. I don't get the latex thing, sometimes I see a latex shot that I like but it's always super tight and still shows some skin, like a latex little black dress. Hey that Asian goddess you speak of is a model on the site Elan linked!

I prefer this shot of her... She's like a mix of east and west, that's my kind of Asia!


----------



## android654

Theres something about a woman who's added art to her body that makes her unbelievably captiva.....


----------



## daedaln

:shocked: Some of you have really fascinating answers. HAHA it was fun reading through this thread. 

Sex sounds turn me on. Moaning, groaning, whatever. As long as it isn't screaming. 

Yeah, that's it. I can't think of anything else.


----------



## bionic

Trauma said:


> I can't dig a ginger myself :crazy: I like the dyed red, just awesome contrast and fits well in lush environments. I don't get the latex thing, sometimes I see a latex shot that I like but it's always super tight and still shows some skin, like a latex little black dress. Hey that Asian goddess you speak of is a model on the site Elan linked!


I love her... she's dangerously gorgeous to me.. always has been. But yup, shes one of my favorite trashy lingerie/latex/auto//retro models. Her lips, nose, ass, everything = perfect. Nom nom nom. Miki Black is a hot trashy model too.

I think full lips are sexy...


----------



## Trauma

bionic said:


> I love her... she's dangerously gorgeous to me.. always has been. But yup, shes one of my favorite trashy lingerie/latex/auto//retro models. Her lips, nose, ass, everything = perfect. Nom nom nom. Miki Black is a hot trashy model too.
> 
> I think full lips are sexy...


Yea it's not often I find Asian women attractive but she has just the right mix going on and I love plump lips too, but who doesn't?

_For your thoughts..._









_
For Bionic..._










_For the lolz..._


----------



## Female INFJ

Elan said:


> I like it when a woman "takes control" and forces her way on top where she _grinds_ on me. Certain movements of the hips and belly as she fucks can quickly send me over the edge, so I desperately think of baseball and try to control myself.





wjs said:


> hmmm...
> 
> dirty talk; banter; feet; any kind of sexual activity in inappropriate places and at inappropriate times; coming on/in her; eating her out; watching her come; listening to her come; watching her masturbate; masturbating in front of her; smacking her ass hard; holding her down; throwing her around (like on a bed or couch - not into a wall or something); biting; making videos; pulling hair; using toys and objects; her getting turned on by me being forceful and aggressive
> 
> <_<


WTF where have you been *wjs*, i like your answer. 
nice to see some INFJs in here - being pretty expressive 
what i like about guys that are more aggressive is not having to ask for a firmer touch, i'm cute and all, but not fragile, i like being thrown/held down a bit. i can see some guys hesitate on this one, but depending on the girl, go for it, because some girls are shy to ask. and sometimes it is easier for me to ask a guy to take it down a notch than to ask one to be rougher. i know guys like to be thrown down a bit, and held down too - it's all good in a primal clothes ripping off feeling way.



trayNTP said:


> This is probably a much longer and more detailed response than you were expecting, but I find that when most women are really, REALLY, being f_cked well, they don't usually have time to be calling out names...
> 
> ...That's not to say some name-calling isn't complimentary, but usually, calling out names is more cerebral, which discourages more than it encourages me because it suggests to me some failure on my part. The sound of her breathing turns me on more than hearing my name. That and her facial expressions.
> 
> "Failure." My goal in sex, again, is to give the woman the experience of her life. It's better for me when it's better for her.
> 
> With that said, I haven't heard my name called out a lot, even though I've done it a bunch, not because I told them not to. I've never had this conversation with anyone before. I hope it's because there was usually no reason for them to. :blushed:


trayNTP - never thought about it this way, but so true - i think a lot, so being around a guy that gets me to stop thinking, or me being so turned on (or turning myself on) to the point of not thinking is a good thing, and very relaxing for me. i like to loose control like that, i think in the moment, there is an authenticity to that, and really, not much time to think of a name. thanks for explaining that so nicely 



bionic said:


> Not if I show my partner what to do. Its the best sensation in the world. I tend to scream and whimper up until the part where my body starts to shake and the squirt occurs. While its happening my face tends to be in a stupid grin and I go completely silent for a minute. Then I break out into uncontrollable giggling cause I know I've been bad. I've been worse than bad... I've been fucking sloppy.
> 
> Then if you give me gatorade or water after, I'm good for another try in about 5 minutes. :tongue:


since on the topic of loosing control - i love when i hit the spot, or get a partner to do it. i think this is a good moment of "not thinking". i don't know what happens and i dont recall anything during, but only before and a few minutes after, but during i am completely gone. i wonder how long i'm out, or where i go? just thinking about it turns me on..._guys or ladies, what is it like for you when feeling/watching/being with a girl when this happens? curious. and likely the response will turn me on further..._

oh, i should add, since i'm here. I spent some time with an INFP recently, and can't tell if he likes me or not. However, i had a connection with him, and in my mind, i kind of time out and get a flash of something, i could see myself with him, so happy and playful, kind of rolling around on a bed of good linens, likely somewhere really nice, and he had this slightly aggressive feel to him, and we did it doggie style, kind of with his hands interlaced with mine, and with him on top and holding me down - i think a vibration in his voice kind of sent my mind off or something. and a very good feeling it was. i recall rays of sunshine too in the moment. i kind of hate when that happens, means i have to kind of bite my lip and wait to see if something happens, as i get these feeling so quickly sometimes when around a person! i never disclose prematurely. but i was in another thread an ENTP one, where a few INFPs mentioned how they liked this position, so i recalled what happened in my mind. i didn't want to post this there, because wrong place - but INFPs turn me on...


----------



## bionic

Trauma said:


> Yea it's not often I find Asian women attractive but she has just the right mix going on and I love plump lips too, but who doesn't?


LAWLS. I probably shouldn't post my own lips next time. :crazy:

Trauma, I think its time we get hitched in vegas! I will not dye my hair red for you though. I only look good in deep red.


----------



## Trauma

bionic said:


> LAWLS. I probably shouldn't post my own lips next time. :crazy:
> 
> Trauma, I think its time we get hitched in vegas! I will not dye my hair red for you though. I only look good in deep red.


Pictures of this deep red? I'm kinda interested in it's potential. (We are talking about hair right?)


----------



## la musa candido

girls who don't wear make-up and dress androgynous with a really laid back personality but still knows how to have fun. 
boston accents. bud drinkers. die hard red sox fans. a guy who can be masculine without acting "tough". someone who can be confident without being cocky and have an attiude without being a dick.


----------



## bionic

Trauma said:


> Pictures of this deep red? I'm kinda interested in it's potential. (We are talking about hair right?)


Haha, yes... we're talking about my hair. I don't have any pics of me with red hair though, it was long ago that I did it.


----------



## Antithesis

I don't know what turns me on... I think I've got to the point where I hide that even from myself. Probably because sex and relationships have just brought me shame and misery, on the rare occasion that anyone so much as gives me a second look.


----------



## la musa candido

Antithesis said:


> I don't know what turns me on... I think I've got to the point where I hide that even from myself. Probably because sex and relationships have just brought me shame and misery, on the rare occasion that anyone so much as gives me a second look.


that really makes me sad. sex is supposed to be about enjoyment and you're depriving yourself of that. maybe you just need to find better partners, cuz anyone that brings you shame and misery shouldn't be given the time of day. you deserve so much more than that. i hope you see that.


----------



## Trauma

bionic said:


> Haha, yes... we're talking about my hair. I don't have any pics of me with red hair though, it was long ago that I did it.


Was it a mix of black and a dark crimson red that comes through strongly in the light??? I find that fucking hot as!

For example;



















Oh plump lips too! ><


----------



## Robatix

bionic said:


> Hahaa, that went over my head. That would be comical though. They call it "ponygirl". The woman dresses up like a horse with the tails, hooves, gag ball usually attached to a harness on the face. This is just a representation of a latex ponygirl. It think its just more pleasing to look at... especially with my fetish for latex. The original bondage like ponygirl is...er... ugly and demeaning.


Pony*girl* seems a bit counterintuitive, since ponies are for riding, and it's usually a woman who does all the riding during ze sexy time.


----------



## CristianLuca

*1. I call it loving rape. *
Ravishing women that have a resistance although it's best for them. 
There's nothing more attractive to me than _"no no no .... "_ and after _"yes yes yes" _and women that can bring this up everyday. 

*2. It also turns me on the confidence a woman has about her body and looks and knows how to use that in order to give me pleasure. Like moving her hand through her hair. So many women don't realise how powerful that simple gesture is.

3. Clothes ( different dresses, stockings, different women shoes). I usually tell her what to wear.

4. Grace.
*


----------



## la musa candido

'nough said.


----------



## Robatix

CristianLuca said:


> First she will not be my partner if I have to explain that to her, she probably has a good amount of degree of frigidity and second, most women want it but most of them don't talk about it and some of them just after many years of marriage. You seem to have an uptightness about the term, I highly suggest to get your hands on some female sexuality books, specially those about female sexual fantasies , here is a very good suggestion from me - book.


I'm just amused when I imagine a man propositioning a woman by saying, "C'mon, baby, let me rape you affectionately." I know that many women do entertain rape fantasies of varying, erm, intensity.


----------



## CristianLuca

Robatix said:


> I'm just amused when I imagine a man propositioning a woman by saying, "C'mon, baby, let me rape you affectionately." I know that many women do entertain rape fantasies of varying, erm, intensity.


I personally use the funny version aswell to brake some tension or to open her up when she is way to stiff and tensed for me to open her in a rather more aggressive way, sheusually laughs every time, laughter is the priority over tension and if she is not laughing everyday what's the point in everything I do ? or any other man can do ? even if it's caused by "serious" matters. I don't play the "loving rapist role", it's not a role , at least not fully and at least not a detached one for sure, I'm still trying to be very in-touch with what she feels.


----------



## G0dzuki

Stupidity is my biggest turn off. I usually say, if a woman can impress me, I do not care what she looks like, I will clean her windows. Hmm, I do however have a huge thing for short stubby girls with thunder thighs and cute baby faces. I suppose to sound more like an animal I would have to add that if they are short and kind of pudgy then I do like the ladies breast to size up to the rest of her body. I will use my current ... well... "Girlfriend" as an example. she is 5 foot 2 inches, pudgy and cute, but the winner is that her boobs are a D cup so it evens out with her body proportion very well. ^_^


----------



## la musa candido

guy's shoulder-shoulder back tattoos. oh my gaawwwdd. this guy at school that i have a crush on is getting one this week cuz i recommended it last yr... roud:


----------



## Trauma

kristina 23 said:


> guy's shoulder-shoulder back tattoos. oh my gaawwwdd. this guy at school that i have a crush on is getting one this week cuz i recommended it last yr... roud:


Manipulative whippage right there! You best make sure he feels it was worth it...


----------



## bionic

Trauma said:


> Manipulative whippage right there! You best make sure he feels it was worth it...


She has learned from the best!!


----------



## bionic

Trauma said:


> I know, that's my point, most people who cheese pizza's are dudes, you may want to revise your attraction to cheesers. Dude.


I would like to order a pizza with double the cheese, Trauma, and The Higher on top. Please deliver to 666 INTJ Blvd. Thanks! :tongue:


----------



## Trauma

bionic said:


> She has learned from the best!!


Haha startin to work out how to get you out of the wood work you dirty minded nymfo!:crazy:



bionic said:


> I would like to order a pizza with double the cheese, Trauma, and The Higher on top. Please deliver to 666 INTJ Blvd. Thanks! :tongue:


Well your gunna have to have your Higher shredded or it wont fit in the oven...

Edit: hahaha clitter....


----------



## Sweetish

His voice is the initial sex appeal (no, not Tom Jones- Atsushi Sakurai of Buck-Tick), but what increases this are his facial expressions, how he moves his body and what he sings about; Essentially, this guy is perfectly comfortable with his body, self image and sensuality enough to share expressions of these things freely with others.

...and sight of what I refer to as the sexxxy muscle (when a person raises one or both of their arms up, visibly extending that muscle which curves just above the underarm), ooooh, yeah... I think it's the Subscapularis muscle or "M. Subscapularis". Dat eez hhhhawt.


----------



## bionic

Trauma said:


> Haha startin to work out how to get you out of the wood work you dirty minded nymfo!:crazy:
> 
> 
> 
> Well your gunna have to have your Higher shredded or it wont fit in the oven...
> 
> Edit: hahaha clitter....



I'm not a nympho!

I like my higher as a whole


----------



## la musa candido

Trauma said:


> Manipulative whippage right there! You best make sure he feels it was worth it...


please. i didnt make him do anything, the reward is having an awesome tattoo. and me being attracted to him. he doesnt need anything more. :tongue:


bionic said:


> She has learned from the best!!


self taught. you learned from me. :wink:


----------



## Trauma

bionic said:


> I'm not a nympho!





kristina 23 said:


> please. i didnt make him do anything, the reward is having an awesome tattoo. and me being attracted to him. he doesnt need anything more. :tongue:


Ahhh I'm being taken too seriously... *runs away screaming with arms flapping in the wind*


----------



## bionic

kristina 23 said:


> please. i didnt make him do anything, the reward is having an awesome tattoo. and me being attracted to him. he doesnt need anything more. :tongue:
> 
> self taught. you learned from me. :wink:


Oh yeah, duh!


----------



## la musa candido

Trauma said:


> Ahhh I'm being taken too seriously... *runs away screaming with arms flapping in the wind*


can you take a video? i always get a good kick out of making people cry


----------



## thehigher

bionic said:


> I'm not a nympho!
> 
> I like my higher as a whole


are you talking about me?


----------



## Scarlet Winter

OmarFW said:


> There really isn't anything specific about a womans body I like or dislike, i'm just a typical guy. but I do like smells. smells strike me more than any other sense and smelling a girl (that i'm attracted to) will get me turned on faster then anything.
> 
> man...im creepy...
> 
> oh well, better creepy than a masochist like all you freaks :crazy:


 
No you're not creepy! I completely know what you mean, some smells can make me completely weak in the knees!


----------



## Robatix

thehigher said:


> are you talking about me?


I'd be careful about using smileys with tongues, if I were you. She'll get ideas.


----------



## Kittie

I know this may seem kind of strange but i love pleasuring my boyfriend and him moaning.


----------



## G0dzuki

Kittie said:


> I know this may seem kind of strange but i love pleasuring my boyfriend and him moaning.


I took like moaning, well... from the other person. I think that is normal for most males though lol. Sometimes even light screaming. (screams of pleasure, of course)


----------



## Himu

hemoglobin said:


> Having an argument only to be picked up and fucked against a wall whilst my legs are wrapped around his waist...
> Whispering Tool lyrics in his ears between moans. My long sharp nails digging their way through this back and shoulders....



damn....i wish i had you in real life


----------



## kiwigrl

Well, it appears that a few INTJs like the violent approach [takes notes].


----------



## rowingineden

kiwigrl said:


> Well, it appears that a few INTJs like the violent approach [takes notes].


I think INTJs are into intensity, plus they think they're 'bad" and ought to be punished.


----------



## bionic

I am not bad. I am _*EVIL*_... Besides; sex is always more fun with some scratch n' sniff action.


----------



## bionic

hemoglobin said:


> Having an argument only to be picked up and fucked against a wall whilst my legs are wrapped around his waist...
> Whispering Tool lyrics in his ears between moans. My long sharp nails digging their way through this back and shoulders....


Ugh, stop making me wet in my seat all the time you devilish minx!


----------



## Hemoglobin

bionic said:


> Ugh, stop making me wet in my seat all the time you devilish minx!


The things I could do to you Bionic, would blow your mind.

:wink:


----------



## bionic

hemoglobin said:


> The things I could do to you Bionic, would blow your mind.
> 
> :wink:


Australia sounds perfect right now. :wink:


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

A dark ebony girl in a white dress.

A classy-yet-sexy outfit, such as a semi-tight formal gown.

Wearing simple clothes such as a flannel shirt with the top two button open.

Being well-muscled and toned.

Having a nice pair (not to small and not too big.)

Being at ease with your shape

Having a gentle, offhand manner in casual conversation.

Not minding the fact that I am a gun nut.


----------



## Indigo Aria

I'm a very visual person... I'll bust a load in my pants if I see a girl that looks like my avatar or pinkrasputin's avatar...

On a deeper level...a girl that can comfortably talk about ideas rather than just people and things. And I get off on that look that all the NF's have in their eyes.


----------



## G0dzuki

bionic said:


> I am not bad. I am _*EVIL*_... Besides; sex is always more fun with some scratch n' sniff action.


It's true, screaming is a turn on too. Hmm... I think it is the idea of things that are outside of the norm. Something about calm sex that last 15 minutes with the same partner, in the same position, on the same night......... that is extremely boring. Kinkiness in general is just amazing.


----------



## PyrLove

Touch, feather-soft, as if the one touching is as intoxicated by the act as I am.

Words that take me to the stars and ground me in sensuality.

Hours and days of anticipation.


----------



## HappiLie

The thought of being forcefully grabbed & made out with, i can feel him smiling between kisses, while I slide my hand down the back of his hot t-shirt, in the backseat of his car, & explored with his hands as I can feel myself toppling backwards, as he presses himself against me & slides between my legs, tracing the seams of my high socks & playfully laughing while i pull him closer by running my fingers through his hair, kissing the side of his face, wrapping my legs around him, until he feels his hands downwards to tickle the insides of my legs and lift my pleated skirt and ... 
(〃＾∇＾) Oh my.


----------



## G0dzuki

HappiLie said:


> The thought of being forcefully grabbed & made out with, i can feel him smiling between kisses, while I slide my hand down the back of his hot t-shirt, in the backseat of his car, & explored with his hands as I can feel myself toppling backwards, as he presses himself against me & slides between my legs, tracing the seams of my high socks & playfully laughing while i pull him closer by running my fingers through his hair, kissing the side of his face, wrapping my legs around him, until he feels his hands downwards to tickle the insides of my legs and lift my pleated skirt and ...
> (〃＾∇＾) Oh my.


My God... where can I order a copy of your book? lol


----------



## benfoldsfive dude

A light switch turns me on.:dry:


----------



## energeticelephant

Your key in my ignition turns me on, baby. Vroom vroom :wink:


----------



## Nasmoe

I haven't mentioned dimples, so dimples. They're really cute to me.
Also kindness and open mindedness.


----------



## SenhorFrio

having someone who's normally shy be a ravious lover
Pale skin
*glasses*
catching someone cheacking me out while they're trying to be discret about it
slight imperfection-off white teehth,unkept hair, Skin that it's perfect
intellectional dicussion


----------



## pinkrasputin

Um, right now SexInfo101 dot com is turning me on. I'm so glad I get paid for research. :blushed:


----------



## Kalifornia310

A smile, 

and Biting, lots of that. XD


----------



## Vaka

Confident, dominant, and powerful females usually turn me on hardcore!


----------



## CristianLuca

HappiLie said:


> The thought of being forcefully grabbed & made out with, i can feel him smiling between kisses, while I slide my hand down the back of his hot t-shirt, in the backseat of his car, & explored with his hands as I can feel myself toppling backwards, as he presses himself against me & slides between my legs, tracing the seams of my high socks & playfully laughing while i pull him closer by running my fingers through his hair, kissing the side of his face, wrapping my legs around him, until he feels his hands downwards to tickle the insides of my legs and lift my pleated skirt and ...
> (〃＾∇＾) Oh my.


that's exactly it


----------



## EvanR

I like control


----------



## TheCountess

It turns me on when I have to beg and work for it. I want to be controlled and told no. I want somebody to pin me down and enjoy watching me squirm as they take their time to kiss and caress my neck, shoulders, and thighs.


----------



## coffeemuse

Like it when someone holds me down and makes me struggle :x


----------



## StandardLawyer

coffeemuse said:


> Like it when someone holds me down and makes me struggle :x


That's weird because I like it when I hold my lover down and make her struggle.
wtf?
LOLROLFLMAOS


----------



## BLACKALiCE

Haha, I'm going to start off lightly.

Redheads and biting.


----------



## bubbly00

I get instantly turned on by those natural 'alpha males' out there. I cant help it, i lust after them.


----------



## android654

hemoglobin said:


> Having an argument only to be picked up and fucked against a wall whilst my legs are wrapped around his waist...
> Whispering Tool lyrics in his ears between moans. My long sharp nails digging their way through this back and shoulders....


Can I ask... Where do they make more of you?

<------ Oh, and that's what turns me on


----------



## InvisibleJim

Himu said:


> damn....i wish i had you in real life


Oi! Paws off.



android654 said:


> Can I ask... Where do they make more of you?
> 
> <------ Oh, and that's what turns me on


At the jimfactory :tongue: Of course, I can appreciate your exemplary taste.



kiwigrl said:


> Well, it appears that a few INTJs like the violent approach [takes notes].


We tend to enjoy taking things to extremes that other flavours of people find alluring but are nervous to try. View it as 'optimizing' sex. If we must be slaves to the flesh then we will be the best slaves to the flesh you will ever meet.

But just to warn off the INFPs before Hemo kills you all.


----------



## android654

InvisibleJim said:


> But just to warn off the INFPs before Hemo kills you all.


You say this like its a bad thing.


----------



## SenhorFrio

InvisibleJim said:


> Oi! Paws off.
> 
> 
> We tend to enjoy taking things to extremes that other flavours of people find alluring but are nervous to try. View it as 'optimizing' sex. If we must be slaves to the flesh then we will be the best slaves to the flesh you will ever meet.
> 
> But just to warn off the INFPs before Hemo kills you all.


 IT'S A TRAP!...but stilll so inviting...


----------



## desperado44

THat spot behind a woman's ear ....along her hair line....the back of her neck.

Yeah... I like that. A lot......


----------



## darlarosa

I have varied tastes 

Well let's see girls pleasuring each other other, guys wanking off, girls moaning in delight, being watched by guys while doing dirty things,.....the squishy noise of raw meat, wearing swimsuits, ummm I think thats it....oh also making someone aroused against their will....that sounds horrible:crazy:


----------



## Trauma

darlarosa said:


> ...oh also making someone aroused against their will....that sounds horrible:crazy:


Nope, I enjoyed it.


----------



## darlarosa

Trauma said:


> Nope, I enjoyed it.


meow


----------



## Immemorial

As much as I try and deny it...Flirting/being flirted with when I'm feeling awkward or shy.. :blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed:

And Chainsaws.


----------



## The Great One

thehigher said:


> yep I'm bringing it back. What turns you on? Go



Women wearing very little clothing
Women striping
women masturbating w/ or without dildos or vibrators
oral sex
women wearing jewelry
women wearing lingerie
women teasing
women swinging on a pole
colorful clothing
dair hair
body paints
masochism
The list goes on and on


----------



## Immemorial

NatetheGreat said:


> Women wearing very little clothing
> Women striping
> women masturbating w/ or without dildos or vibrators
> oral sex
> women wearing jewelry
> women wearing lingerie
> women teasing
> women swinging on a pole
> colorful clothing
> dair hair
> body paints
> masochism
> The list goes on and on


So, I'm guessing that women aren't much of a turn on for you?


----------



## SenhorFrio

Inteligence
making people blush
Accents
fake innocence
fake naive-ness
bottomless-ness
Pale skin
watching someone play with their hair/fiddle in general
hearing people read aloud


----------



## Indigo Aria

Apparently I really like emo girls. Just took me a while to admit :blushed:.
Emotional intelligence really does it for me too..
And I like black hair...a lot.

And this...


----------



## Immemorial

TheLuckyOne said:


> Apparently I really like emo girls. Just took me a while to admit :blushed:.
> Emotional intelligence really does it for me too..
> And I like black hair...a lot.
> 
> And this...


(Drools profusely).


- When they're pushy, but not too much.
- Flirty/Dirty humour.
- If I like their Accent.
- Intelligence.
- When my sarcasm and humour is reciprocated.
:blushed::blushed::blushed::blushed:

Along with the obvious things.


----------



## bubbly00

^^^ looking at the piercing is making me flinch! look so bloody painful:mellow:


----------



## thestrangewarrior

SenhorFrio said:


> Inteligence
> making people blush
> Accents
> fake innocence
> fake naive-ness
> bottomless-ness
> Pale skin
> watching someone play with their hair/fiddle in general
> hearing people read aloud


Accents are cool! Ladies with British accents are the best in my mind.


----------



## darlarosa

Oh additions.

Comic book geekiness
Science Fiction geekiness
Video game geekiness
Doctor Who geekiness
Once again say glasses
Funny guys with a bit of smart assery


----------



## pinkrasputin

Accents are cool. Like a Kiwi or Brit-OMG! 

I also like it when a partner says he wishes he was inside me "right now".

I also like bitter, grumpy, and sarcastic men with a keen sense of humor.

And dammit, hearing my partner orgasm sends me over the edge. I think I get "sympathy vibrations". :wink:


----------



## rowingineden

I get really turned on by chicks who drive Priuses and wear faux-leather and crap like that. Hippie tendencies = rawr.


----------



## Indigo Aria

rowingineden said:


> I get really turned on by chicks who drive Priuses and wear faux-leather and crap like that. Hippie tendencies = rawr.


 I like when chicks use the word "rawr"


----------



## rowingineden

TheLuckyOne said:


> I like when chicks use the word "rawr"


Really? Rawr. :wink:


----------



## darlarosa

OH I should add...purring...had an ex that would do it and vavavavooom:blushed:


----------



## G0dzuki

Being forced to do things. Such forced oral sex, or forced sexual activity in places where we are likely to get caught.


----------



## pinkrasputin

desperado44 said:


> THat spot behind a woman's ear ....along her hair line....*the back of her neck.*
> 
> Yeah... I like that. A lot......


The back of her neck turns you on? *Shivers*

I wrote about the affects that has on me earlier in this thread. :wink:


Serious hotness. :blushed:


----------



## The Great One

DarkestHour said:


> So, I'm guessing that women aren't much of a turn on for you?


What the hell are you talking about dude?


----------



## Quin Sabe

The knowledge that girl would really want to have sex with me in the symbolic, romantic fashion. The fact that she likes me for me and experiences joy or happiness just thinking of or being with me. A girl that has a crush or feelings for me, really does turn me on.


----------



## PulpFictionFan

1) Girls messing with each other in a kinky way
2) When girls touch on my junk
3) Sexual gestures from females like licking their lips in a seductive way towards me
4) Tight fitting pants+women with huge booties
5) Chicks with big boobs
6) Females that wear shirts that show a lot of cleavage
7) Asian chicks
8) Latino girls
9) Girls stripping off their clothes
10) Wet T-shirts on girls


----------



## Hemoglobin

Being mentally dominated in a game of chess...

:blushed:


----------



## InvisibleJim

The way chess reveals how someone's mind works.


----------



## sayalain

guys that's been tied up in bed. 
girls that pinned guys down lol

basically, when girls made the first move. lol :crazy:


----------



## android654

freakyAzie said:


> guys that's been tied up in bed.
> girls that pinned guys down lol
> 
> basically, when girls made the first move. lol :crazy:


...hi [waves shyly]


----------



## sayalain

android654 said:


> ...hi [waves shyly]


.. hi :blushed:


----------



## SenhorFrio

outdoor location, fucking someone by the light of the camp fire on a starry night
in a realtionship we're equals, except during sex someone has to be dom and someone had to be sub-i don't care which i have to be but it should be established beforehand


----------



## android654

Selden said:


>





Rogue Eagle said:


> ^good call
> 
> Girls with depth are a bit of a turn on. Ones that require time, patience and effort to understand and have to be worked away at. Ones that don't wear everything on their sleeves. I like my girls to be a puzzle. A solvable puzzle of course, preferably no missing pieces either
> 
> Oh, and ones that play 'games' back at you. It's already been said before but I thought I'd stress again the importance of a girl keeping you on your toes. Keeps the fire alive in my opinion. Don't want to get complacent.


What does that have to do with girls with body mods?


----------



## Inverse

android654 said:


> That turns me on





Selden said:


>


Made the first pic that much hotter knowing that tbh. <3


----------



## android654

Inverse said:


> Made the first pic that much hotter knowing that tbh. <3


I feel daft, I'm, not getting it...


----------



## kiwigrl

What turns me on? 

Diamonds, in fact just jewellery.
A architecturally beautiful house with a big sea view.
romance.
a mind that I can admire.


----------



## Trauma

android654 said:


> I feel daft, I'm, not getting it...


They are implying that she is a man eater or something to that effect, therefore...


----------



## Inverse

No, a trap implies that what looks to be a beautiful girl is in fact, not quite a girl at all. X3 Hence the term~


----------



## Lullaby

Rogue Eagle said:


> Oh, and ones that play 'games' back at you. It's already been said before but I thought I'd stress again the importance of a girl keeping you on your toes. Keeps the fire alive in my opinion. Don't want to get complacent.


The world needs more guys like you.
~



limelight3 said:


> mmm. Kisses on the neck are like my WEAKNESS. It's my kryptonite. Collarbones are really sexy too. *A guy who won't let me walk all over him, who will argue with me and win! ( I love debate). Spontaneity. A good verbal sparring.* Guys who make me feel really small and vulnerable...dunno why that turns me on, but it does. (I'm a weirdo, I know.) The kiss where the guy puts his hands on either side of your head and you're trapped there....yeah. :wink:
> 
> *Edit:* I thought of two more really big things! *One is messy hair. Hair that I could play with, wrap my fingers in...pull... * The other one is emotional vulnerability. Guys who are sweet, but have something in their past that hurt them. I swear. I just want to go and hold him and heal him and make it all better. Classic examples....Zuko from Avatar: The Last Airbender...or (if you know who this is, cool. If not, oh well) Raimon from_ Tsubasa:Those With Wings_. Just is attractive to me...I want to fix it. Make him happy again. Like I said. WEIRDO!


Amen to that! Especially the bold parts. 

I lovelovelove the scent of male perfume/cologne. Any at all. Most of them smell like something clean and earthy and just... rawr! ^^ Also: backs and shoulders. Words fail me here, but broad shoulders + a sexy back = instant crush.  Last, but not least: a guy biting his lip. It can be ridiculously hot when done the right way.


----------



## android654

Inverse said:


> No, a trap implies that what looks to be a beautiful girl is in fact, not quite a girl at all. X3 Hence the term~


If you can't tell that's a girl...


----------



## Inverse

I've seen traps as equally feminine if not more so. Don't be _too _prideful of your capability to see physical traits in a picture as your one clue to gender. <3

But bravo to you!


----------



## murderegina

-unwavering confidence in one's opinions and values, 
-admirable articulation of thoughts/feelings,
-strong sense of belief in one's own reality,
-complexity with purpose,
-unspoken connection


----------



## Selden

android654 said:


> If you can't tell that's a girl...


Some trangender/sexuals you can't tell from a woman, aside from their Adam's apple. And yes, I do have 20/20 vision.


----------



## Hemoglobin

Selden said:


> Some trangender/sexuals you can't tell from a woman, aside from their Adam's apple. And yes, I do have 20/20 vision.


You know they shave most transgenders adam's apples these days?

-----

What turns me on?

Boys that can talk to me about Linux 

*Grins*


----------



## skycloud86

You do also know that women have Adam's apples as well, but you can't see them as well in most women (and in some men, you also can't see them very well either).


----------



## Inverse

hemoglobin said:


> What turns me on?
> 
> Boys that can talk to me about Linux
> 
> *Grins*


Penguin lover! <3


----------



## Promethea

Intelligence.


----------



## Selden

Oh, so we're talking about personality aspects, eh? I think the biggest turn on for me there, is compassion, caring, selflessness, and kindness. Although I don't know if there's a ton of women out there who truly represent these aspects:bored:


----------



## android654

Selden said:


> Some trangender/sexuals you can't tell from a woman, aside from their Adam's apple. And yes, I do have 20/20 vision.


lol! I don't get you guys. I don't see a hint of any of that.


----------



## Selden

Selden said:


> Oh, so we're talking about personality aspects, eh? I think the biggest turn on for me there, is compassion, caring, selflessness, and kindness. Although I don't know if there's a ton of women out there who truly represent these aspects:bored:


I retract that statement. There are a lot of compassionate, caring, selflessness, and kind women out there (although a lot are already taken:bored. What I meant was that I want a woman who loves me and who I can truly make happy without trying to be someone else. And as far as not every women not meeting those qualities, I'm sure women can say the same for men and I certainly didn't mean to have it come off as being sexist or anything.


----------



## Linden88

wide hips in older women...i guess i'm into hot mommas


----------



## Hemoglobin

This song:






I don't know why..... maybe it's the beat.



And a love for mechanical things. <3 Bionic.


----------



## Nomenclature

If we're talking about songs, then this:





YES YES YES YES. <3


----------



## Hemoglobin

Since you mentioned a Fist!

This song also turns me on lol.


----------



## Drewbie

This song:






And shopping for sex toys.


----------



## cappuccinocool

A big butt, some nice thighs and a nice smile.


----------



## Skum

Being with an older man.
Being slapped.
Hair pulled.
Guilt.
The glazed look in a partner's eyes, the way their lips curl.
Veiny arms.
Him being helpless to me.

And tender lovin' of course!


----------



## JezebellaX

Guys with a lot of tattoos,
mohawks,
gauge piercings(small ones!),
taller than me(not that difficult),
bad boys(but not in the cocky,annoying way.In the aggressive,brooding way *sigh*),
and I like hairy arms and legs,because to me it's a more obvious sign of masculinity.


----------



## joyrjw

This is just being turned on, just for being turned on's sake.... talking dirty,talking sensually, showers together,watching porn,sexy movies, watching people have sex in real life, physical contact with someone I find attractive, being sexually spontaneous and sometimes daring, sexy dancing, sexy music, reading sexy stories, knowing the other people thinks I'm beautiful/sexy and is as attracted to me as I am too that person, as far as looks go I like all kinds of different looking people.... lots of things turn me on I guess. :laughing:


----------



## murderegina

thehigher


----------



## thehigher

she does as well ^^


----------



## INFJGirlie

Someone who's not afraid to be themselves.


----------



## amanda32

Therapists.


----------



## INFJGirlie

amanda32 said:


> Therapists.


A therapists turns you on? Really? Well I have a thing for men who know how to use a gun, I guess everyone has their thing. :tongue:


----------



## amanda32

INFJGirlie said:


> A therapists turns you on? Really? Well I have a thing for men who know how to use a gun, I guess everyone has their thing. :tongue:


O, whoops, I forgot to put the space!


----------



## INFJGirlie

amanda32 said:


> O, whoops, I forgot to put the space!


Sorry I didn't get that about the space.


----------



## amanda32

INFJGirlie said:


> Sorry I didn't get that about the space.


therapists =the rapists


----------



## INFJGirlie

amanda32 said:


> therapists =the rapists


Now you have me totally confused. So what turns you on are therapists who are rapists??????


----------



## amanda32

INFJGirlie said:


> Now you have me totally confused. So what turns you on are therapists who are rapists??????


It's great! Because after they rape me I have someone to talk to about it!:crazy:
Crazy lovers, good listeners ! *swoons*


----------



## INFJGirlie

amanda32 said:


> It's great! Because after they rape me I have someone to talk to about it!:crazy:



Amanda32 you are never dull! Please don't forget to take your medication. LOL :tongue:


----------



## limelight3

ahahaha that made me think of SNL's celebrity Jeopardy. YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Very funny. :crazy:


----------



## INFJGirlie

limelight3 said:


> ahahaha that made me think of SNL's celebrity Jeopardy. YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
> 
> Very funny. :crazy:



No I think I would say Amanda32 should be jumping up and down on her therapists couch! I would pay good money to see this canuck do that! LOL :tongue:


----------



## HannibalLecter

Rain. Wind. Storms. The sound of Rain. The sound of Wind. The sound of Storms.


----------



## G0dzuki

Girls who are pushy about their emotions... Don't know why but that turns me on.


----------



## Calvaire

Hands,Being pushed against a wall, Those smiles where the eyes crinkle.


----------



## Isildin

being teased, i have been told i like it entirely too much 
(the naughty kind, not getting picked on)


----------



## Aßbiscuits

*Dirty talk in a different language.*


----------



## The Great One

Isildin said:


> being teased, i have been told i like it entirely too much
> (the naughty kind, not getting picked on)


Yeah, that's hot, I would agree.


----------



## myjazz

INFJGirlie said:


> A therapists turns you on? Really? Well I have a thing for men who know how to use a gun, I guess everyone has their thing. :tongue:


I can be a therapist and I know how to use a gun 

Double Whammmyyyy..............


----------



## myjazz

hemoglobin said:


> Since you mentioned a Fist!
> 
> This song also turns me on lol.
> 
> YouTube - ‪Tool - Stinkfist [hq - fullscreen]‬‎


Women who quote Tool for their Sig and post Tool songs......sorry Jim


----------



## INFJGirlie

myjazz said:


> I can be a therapist and I know how to use a gun
> 
> Double Whammmyyyy..............


I don't share well but you can be Amanda32's Therapist Dr. MyJazz, just remember she like's it very rough and then to be held. :tongue:


----------



## amanda32

assbiscuits said:


> *Dirty talk in a different language.*


O, yeah! That's definitely hot. 




INFJGirlie said:


> I don't share well but you can be Amanda32's Therapist Dr. MyJazz, just remember she like's it very rough and then to be held. :tongue:



I'm being 'given away?' Jane I is being very Tarzanish with Jane II...:mellow:

(btw, is it me or does this fur covering bloody _*itch*_!)


----------



## SirDude

What turns me on? Honestly, I don't think I was ever "Off" to start with! LOL 

If I was writing a letter to Santa Clause asking him to bring me my dream woman, it would list such things as; 

Dark Hair
Dark skin
Short, under 5'5"
Petite 
Asian
Latino 
Italian
Greek
or any of the other dark hair/skin nationalities.

Things that get my "attention" :wink:

White Thigh-high nylons on a woman with a deep tan or naturally dark skin
The sound of a woman moaning, or talking dirty, it doesn't even have to be in English. (Mas! Mas!:tongue
Hard nipples. 
A woman that is not forceful / rough, but very direct or not afraid to show or tell me what she wants me to do to please her.

Major bonus thought; 

Just about anything that can be done together in a bathtub.


----------



## Neon Knight

Tall, long hair, tattoos, piercings, the raw smell of a man, allows me to be aggressive and makes me feel vulnerable as well, the kind of kiss that makes my knees buckle, you know, when they grab the back of your head with one hand with a solid fingers apart grip and the other hand is similarly anywhere else really while the tongue seems to be trying to reach as far as possible and mouths wide apart all the while feeling their bone digging into your pelvis...ok I need a man now...or do I?...


----------



## jack london

Honestly, the smallest thing will set me off. Seeing the back of a women's neck, her looking coy, anything can make me imagine what comes next.


----------



## wonderfert

Big brown eyes.
Dark brown or firey red hair.
Scottish accents.
Porcelain-like skin.
Sweet smelling shampoo.
Amazing smiles that make my heart skip a beat.

Oh my, I really need a date.


----------



## Neon Knight

Doh! I forgot sexy accents and amazing lips that make you want to suck on a and nibble on. I was thinking of that earlier yesterday, how could I forget that?...


----------



## sofort99

> What turns you on?


Women.

It's women.


----------



## jack london

The cute woman at Starbucks who has a smile that won't quit and who's eyes bore into me. If ever there was a come hither look she has it. I only have so much small talk and god knows I can only drink so much coffee. I love short women and beautiful brown eyes but I never would have thought super short hair could be such a turn on as well. Shows you what a beautiful woman can pull off. 
:happy:


----------



## snail

What turns me on... well... I made a whole wall chart about this topic, trying to figure out what was at the center of it, and when I found the core of my desire, it was all about wanting to be known completely in every way, and accepted completely by the one who knows me. Ideally, this deep psychological probing would be mutual, and I would revel in the partner's ability to trust me enough to make himself willingly vulnerable with me. There is no greater turn-on than this kind of connectedness. This is related to my central anchor-values of Truth and Love, and is vital to my sense of self, since my values define my will/soul.

The lower perversions are more a coping mechanism for my fear of being rejected, destroyed emotionally, or physically harmed beyond what I can survive. I'm not sure they count as turn-ons because they are rooted in other feelings that I have merely transmuted in order to manage them. 

The qualities that turn me on are usually those that would be necessary in order for the primary deep bonding desire to be fulfilled. 

Intelligence is important for the omniscience thing, and gentleness is important for the acceptance thing.

Really, though, I think I want to get it on with God, because no person is going to be what I need.


----------



## JoetheBull

I can do accents. some suck and sometimes I do the wrong one when I meant to do the other. 

I know I have answered this before. But what the hell let's repeat and add more stuff in.
*long socks and stockings no idea why
*depending on the girl glasses
*scent 
*female moaning obvious I know. running out of ideas

Can' t remember anything else at the moment


----------



## Rogue Eagle

A woman that knows how to cook.


----------



## Jason104

skycloud86 said:


> How would you define "men's clothes"?


like boxers ..shirts idk


----------



## skycloud86

Jason104 said:


> like boxers ..shirts idk


Firstly, I noticed that you said girls and then men, which is misogynistic. If you are referring to adults of both biological sexes, then they are men and women, not men and girls or women and boys.

Secondly, why is it so shameful for women to wear men's clothes? It's not unhealthy, it's not illegal, it's not immoral, it's just something she is wearing.


----------



## Jason104

skycloud86 said:


> Firstly, I noticed that you said girls and then men, which is misogynistic. If you are referring to adults of both biological sexes, then they are men and women, not men and girls or women and boys.
> 
> Secondly, why is it so shameful for women to wear men's clothes? It's not unhealthy, it's not illegal, it's not immoral, it's just something she is wearing.


what.........I only like girls and I said im ashamed of my thoughts ...... so idk what your getting at


----------



## Eerie

That's really really common ... I know plenty of men who think a woman in their button up shirts look sexy. That's not something "shameful"


----------



## skycloud86

Jason104 said:


> what.........I only like girls and I said im ashamed of my thoughts ...... so idk what your getting at


I thought you believed it was shameful for women to wear men's clothes, because I misunderstood your post. My comment about calling adults men and women and not boys and girls still applies, though.


----------



## Jason104

skycloud86 said:


> I thought you believed it was shameful for women to wear men's clothes, because I misunderstood your post. My comment about calling adults men and women and not boys and girls still applies, though.


what .....????????? im not allowed to call girls girls ...... im 16 i can call girls ..... girls....??


----------



## skycloud86

Jason104 said:


> what .....????????? im not allowed to call girls girls ...... im 16 i can call girls ..... girls....??


If you are talking about actual girls, of course you can call them girls, but adult females are women. You at the moment are a boy, not a man, because you are only sixteen and not an adult.


----------



## Noble4

Oh man.......
1.A woman with a nice smile
2.Sexy body
3.Nice tits
4.Thoughts about sex
5.People who like to "experiment"
6.A girl who is bi
7.Flirting
8.A girl who has a like a.....dark sense of humor. I can't really explain it well
9.Sexy hair 
10.Confidence (whether they show it or not)
11.kinky
12.Beautiful eyes
13.Kindness and concern for people (but has a dark side :wink
14.Nice legs
15.Skirts
16.Intelligence
17.Honesty
18.

Bell rang (>.>) That's all I got for now.


----------



## Jason104

I like when girls dress modestly or like they don't care llike kristen stewart


----------



## Killjoy

Women with big ears, glasses and an overbite.

*schwing*


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

Sexy legs, knee high socks are uhhhh-maaaay-ziiing..... Yeah that's pretty much the gist of it, if you throw in a pretty face to boot then, then I guess I'm at your command, lol.


----------



## Hokahey

when a few strands of hair come in front of one eye and she looks at me. *biggest*
thoughts of sex. 
watching her walk. 
a woman in one of my shirts. 
teasing.
her standing there in sexy lingerie helps or she's naked.


----------



## Bunker Man

Twins.

e x t r a l e t t e r s.


----------



## Fizz

Bunker Man said:


> Twins.
> 
> e x t r a l e t t e r s.


Nothing like disappointing two chicks at one time, aww yeaaaah!


----------



## Noble4

Bunker Man said:


> Twins.
> 
> e x t r a l e t t e r s.


Nice! forgot that one :wink:


----------



## DoveEyes

Fun fact: the shirt I am wearing in my avatar picture is a men's button down shirt. =)


----------



## Jason104

DoveEyes said:


> Fun fact: the shirt I am wearing in my avatar picture is a men's button down shirt. =)


yeah that's pretty fun fact


----------



## DoveEyes

Bunker Man said:


> Twins.
> 
> e x t r a l e t t e r s.


I have a twin.





But he is a boy. Lol.


----------



## Jason104

DoveEyes said:


> I have a twin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But he is a boy. Lol.


I have alot of twins in my family .... I find twins fascinating ..


----------



## Sanskrit

DoveEyes said:


> Fun fact: the shirt I am wearing in my avatar picture is a men's button down shirt. =)


So fun fact that I am just rotfling all over the place. You put Seinfeld to shame and outshine George Carlin.
My amusement is boundless. My erection rages like universal standard of measurement of length. You fungasmed me out.
Actually I would like to underline the level of fun I am having now after acquiring that fact by expressing my level of exhilaration with an emoticon!

:dry:​


----------



## Jason104

I also like strong women ..... also find them intimidating so I stay away from those kinds of girls


----------



## DoveEyes

Sanskrit said:


> So fun fact that I am just rotfling all over the place. You put Seinfeld to shame and outshine George Carlin.
> My amusement is boundless. My erection rages like universal standard of measurement of length. You fungasmed me out.
> Actually I would like to underline the level of fun I am having now after acquiring that fact by expressing my level of exhilaration with an emoticon!
> 
> :dry:​


You are odd.


----------



## Jason104

hes a foreigner .......so they are aways perverted


----------



## possiBri

Always? Way to lump a shit ton of people together! Yeah... non-Americans are for sure always perverted... :dry:


----------



## skycloud86

Bunker Man said:


> Twins.
> 
> e x t r a l e t t e r s.


I don't understand this one. Why would someone being a twin be sexually arousing?


----------



## skycloud86

possiBri said:


> Always? Way to lump a shit ton of people together! Yeah... non-Americans are for sure always perverted... :dry:


Ignore him, h'e s a troll who thinks stereotypes are all true.


----------



## Fizz

skycloud86 said:


> I don't understand this one. Why would someone being a twin be sexually arousing?


*puts glasses on*

The implication when people say "twins" are a turn-on or a sexual fantasy refers to the idea that these twins are: a) Female b) Identical c) Hot & d) Willing to have a sex with said person.

While a misconception, hot identical twins are NOT always willing to share in a threesome with their own sibling, as that's incest. Commonly referred to as "Wincest" in internet lingo. Regardless, no incest is ever truly _wincest_.


----------



## skycloud86

Fizz said:


> *puts glasses on*
> 
> The implication when people say "twins" are a turn-on or a sexual fantasy refers to the idea that these twins are: a) Female b) Identical c) Hot & d) Willing to have a sex with said person.
> 
> While a misconception, hot identical twins are NOT always willing to share in a threesome with their own sibling, as that's incest. Commonly referred to as "Wincest" in internet lingo. Regardless, no incest is ever truly _wincest_.


What kind of sick loser would want to have a threesome where incest is involved? I would hope that twins would never want to be in a threesome with each other.


----------



## sesiotrot

I've had a threesome with brothers. Incest with consent isn't morally wrong if procreation and abuse of authority are excluded. Though due to its implications I hope it doesn't become popularized aha.


----------



## skycloud86

sesiotrot said:


> I've had a threesome with brothers. Incest with consent isn't morally wrong if procreation and abuse of authority are excluded. Though due to its implications I hope it doesn't become popularized aha.


No, but the only reason a lot of people seem to be attracted to the idea is because the two are twins, usually identical, which is basically turning them into a fetish.


----------



## sesiotrot

skycloud86 said:


> No, but the only reason a lot of people seem to be attracted to the idea is because the two are twins, usually identical, which is basically turning them into a fetish.


Yours was a generalized statement. If morally, conditioned incest isn't incorrect, why do you object twin fetishism? Ethically speaking if objection doesn't go hand in hand, it isn't different.


----------



## Blitz

skycloud86 said:


> I don't understand this one. Why would someone being a twin be sexually arousing?


The idea of two times the fun?


----------



## skycloud86

sesiotrot said:


> Yours was a generalized statement. If morally, conditioned incest isn't incorrect, why do you object twin fetishism? Ethically speaking if objection doesn't go hand in hand, it isn't different.


It objectifies the twins - they are there simply because they are twins.


----------



## keyso

Generally I don't get turned on by women unless I already know their personality first. But after that has been established;

That certain look in her eye that only a very turned on woman can give. Other than that, it's all the obvious things like a nice ass, nice boobs, slender body etc.

Oh, and one of my girlfriends used to walk around the house singing "yummy, yummy, yummy, I want sperm in my tummy." I mean, come on. Hard to resist silliness like that :]


----------



## skycloud86

Blitz said:


> The idea of two times the fun?


But that wouldn't require a pair of twins, that would just require a threesome.


----------



## sesiotrot

skycloud86 said:


> It objectifies the twins - they are there simply because they are twins.


Others choose partners because of a large posterior (donk a donk!), flat stomach, good sense of humour. They're there because of those attributes. What's the discrepancy?


----------



## skycloud86

sesiotrot said:


> Others choose partners because of a large posterior (donk a donk!), flat stomach, good sense of humour. They're there because of those attributes. What's the discrepancy?


Yes, but have you ever heard of a short or long-term relationship between three people, two of whom were identical twins?


----------



## sesiotrot

skycloud86 said:


> Yes, but have you ever heard of a short or long-term relationship between three people, two of whom were identical twins?


I'm sure it happens frequently (especially in polygamous cult sects ahaha), but I wouldn't know of it personally because I only know 3 sets of twins, not many polygamous couples and incest has a social taboo. Objectification is prevalent and almost unavoidable. I for one am a hand fetishist ahaha.


----------



## Jason104

incest is disgusting ...... inbreeding totally unnatural


----------



## MuChApArAdOx

Men who are well groomed are a big turn on for me. I love being
in the company of a man who is " Squeeky clean "...smelling
his clean hair, clean breathe, also a splash of cologne, nothing overbearing.
Men who take care of themselves physically are a huge turn on.


----------



## Blitz

skycloud86 said:


> Only if they are identical, and even then it's only genetically and, in some ways, physically and psychologically. Identical twins may have a lot in common, but don't downplay their differences.


While others capitalize on their similarities. Meanwhile it misses the point that a person who finds something sexy/attractive is often attracted to something/someone who has similar qualities/features. Siblings/relatives are often similar.

And do you notice how many people - especially men - keep getting involved with different woman/people who look like the other people they were already involved with.

The brain likes what it likes and the idea of two of what likes would seem fun. It does not mean a person who finds it sexy ever takes action on it.


----------



## sesiotrot

Jason104 said:


> yelp ..... I can see right thru people ........like im reading there life thru a book


 Do you use your powers for good or eviiil? If I could read character like you I think I'd be horribly manipulative haha.


keyso said:


> That depends, what exactly is considered "light" BDSM?


Hands tied, spanking, occasional pinching and slapping.


----------



## skycloud86

Blitz said:


> While other capitalize on their similarities. Meanwhile it misses the point that a person who finds something sexy/attractive is often attracted to something/someone who has similar qualities/features. Siblings/relatives are often similar.


Yes, I agree.



> And do you notice how many people - especially men- keep getting involved with different woman/people who look like the other people they were already involved with.


I tend to find dark-haired people with blue or green eyes attractive, atlhough I've never had a partner myself.



> The brain likes what it likes and the idea of two of what likes would seem fun. It does not mean a person who finds it sexy ever takes action on it.


Of course, many people never act out their sexual fantasies and thoughts.


----------



## Jason104

skycloud86 said:


> Do you think that's due to being an INFJ?
> 
> I as an INTP tend to be attracted more to people who show intelligence, personally, but I'm quite the introvert and don't tend to socialise much.


im very outgoing for an introvert due to my mastering of social structure ....... but I keep close few friends ... like a true Introvert .......people even find me charismatic...


----------



## Hokahey

Seductive eyes.


----------



## skycloud86

Jason104 said:


> im very outgoing for an introvert due to my mastering of social structure ....... but I keep close few friends ... like a true Introvert .......people even find me charismatic...


I would like to be more outgoing myself, but then again I also like a lot of introspection and being by myself.


----------



## Jason104

sesiotrot said:


> Do you use your powers for good or eviiil? If I could read character like you I think I'd be horribly manipulative haha.
> 
> Hands tied, spanking, occasional pinching and slapping.


I am very manipulative .... I can easily say something like one word that can ruin your day ........ but I try to be good ....even if im 5 steps ahead of you in person


----------



## Noble4

Interesting posts guys. I like sexy twins and I can see myself having a threesome with them. This whole thing about incest....I mean if they want to do it then by all means. I wouldn't do it with anyone in my household. If it was like a really hot cousin of mine then yea no problem. 

Back on Topic: Some perfume that women use is such.....










A turn on.


----------



## skycloud86

Jason104 said:


> I am very manipulative .... I can easily say something like one word that can ruin your day ........ but I try to be good ....even if im 5 steps ahead of you in person


That's probably your N. If you've ever done the test, do you find that you have an high N?


----------



## keyso

sesiotrot said:


> Hands tied, spanking, occasional pinching and slapping.


Pinching and slapping I could do without, spanking and tied hands would have to be delivered by me, not on me 

I think that's as far as I'd like to take it, BDSM-wise at least.


----------



## sesiotrot

keyso said:


> Pinching and slapping I could do without, spanking and tied hands would have to be delivered by me, not on me
> 
> I think that's as far as I'd like to take it, BDSM-wise at least.


Spanking is _the best thing ever invented_. To hell with penicillin. 


Jason104 said:


> I am very manipulative .... I can easily say something like one word that can ruin your day ........ but I try to be good ....even if im 5 steps ahead of you in person


Ruin my day! So I can leave the internet and finish homework. Argh addictive.


----------



## skycloud86

sesiotrot said:


> Spanking is _the best thing ever invented_. To hell with penicillin.


Penicillin wasn't invented, it was discovered by mistake, and is derived from fungi.


----------



## Jason104

skycloud86 said:


> That's probably your N. If you've ever done the test, do you find that you have an high N?


yelp high N........ but I thought I was an extrovert ..... cuz of my need too see new people but I don't like to connect so people think im heartless .... also.... I hate small talk and big partys like all introverts ....... and I also act naive ... idk why but i do it .......like I would say idk what that is even though I do so they can seem smart.....I do this subconsciously I cant control it


----------



## sesiotrot

skycloud86 said:


> Penicillin wasn't invented, it was discovered by mistake, and is derived from fungi.


It was discovered as penicillium and invented and refined to be beneficial as a treatment for humans.


----------



## Jason104

sesiotrot said:


> Spanking is _the best thing ever invented_. To hell with penicillin.
> 
> 
> Ruin my day! So I can leave the internet and finish homework. Argh addictive.


idk you so i cant ruin your day online


----------



## keyso

sesiotrot said:


> Spanking is _the best thing ever invented_. To hell with penicillin.


I don't know. In a either-or situation, I think I would have to go with penicillin.


----------



## skycloud86

sesiotrot said:


> It was discovered as penicillium and invented and refined to be beneficial as a treatment for humans.


What about it was invented? It was developed, not invented.


----------



## skycloud86

keyso said:


> I don't know. In a either-or situation, I think I would have to go with penicillin.


So would I, and so would most people I would expect.


----------



## Jason104

who cares...........


----------



## sesiotrot

skycloud86 said:


> What about it was invented? It was developed, not invented.


Invention is fabrication, application and creation. In some situations it's identical to development. Google penicillin. It was a long, arduous and academic process to make it fit for consumption and beneficial. 



keyso said:


> I don't know. In a either-or situation, I think I would have to go with penicillin.


Nup. On my deathbed I want to spanked.


----------



## Jason104

sesiotrot said:


> Totally, it was only from an strict ethical standpoint. Let's go get gangbanged.


that gave me an erection ..... so I learned something today ..... apparently I like gangbangs .... so disgusting ....im going to get out of this thread


----------



## possiBri

Jason104 said:


> there is a limit too what people like sexually so I believe 70+ pages is enough ...... idk maybe not i doubt it though


Ummm... that is very much incorrect.



RulesOfTheInternet said:


> 34. There is porn of it, no exceptions.


So this is a thread that will live on FOR-EV-VER!


also, to* not 'too'...


----------



## Eerie

Yeah, what's this about limits to sexuality?


----------



## Fizz

Noble4 said:


> Oh yea and if my partner acted like a pet with those cat ears and just started crawling around half-naked
> 
> I would LOSE myself. Patting her head and having my fingers run through her hair and saying "Good Girl" as she gave me a blowjob.
> 
> Oh my god dude. Having her take it in slowly in her mouth and I would feel her take every inch.
> And then she would let her tongue guide it towards the back. I would move her hair gently out of her face. Then every once in a while she would take it out of her mouth and give me a handjob while licking and sucking on the head.


Wow, did someone forget they were posting this for the world to see? :tongue:




sleepinghyacinth said:


> Yeah, what's this about limits to sexuality?


Shhh, he's just vanilla. Let him be.


----------



## saynomore

Methinks Noble4 is big into umm finances...


----------



## Jason104

im not vanilla


----------



## sesiotrot

Every time is Monty Python time.


----------



## Noble4

I like the sound of a woman pleasing herself with her toy. The sound of the moans and the vibrator itself......buzzzzzzzzz

Oh yes.


----------



## Fizz

Jason104 said:


> im not vanilla


You're 16, are you even allowed in this area of the forum?


----------



## Eerie

Whoaaaa there.... haha 


*phew*

not what I expected to read, on this site at least.


----------



## sesiotrot

Noble4 won't be content until @keyso cybers with him.


----------



## Noble4

sleepinghyacinth said:


> Whoaaaa there.... haha
> 
> 
> *phew*
> 
> not what I expected to read, on this site at least.



You know you like:wink:


----------



## Eerie

How do you see through me like that Noble?


----------



## Noble4

sleepinghyacinth said:


> How do you see through me like that Noble?


I'm stalking you. I know everything about you.


----------



## Eerie

Oh yeah? what's my favorite color!


----------



## Noble4

Blue of course. It better be cuz blue is the shiz.

I could see purple up there 2nd to blue.

For the thread: Dirty talking


----------



## Hokahey

Aggressive women who come up and start doing what they want to do. (Directness has it's advantages. :wink

Watching a woman dress and undress before getting into bed with me. 

When a woman is on top and all her hair comes forward in front of her face but I can still see her.

A woman whispering in my ear what she "wants" to happen for the next hour.

Spontaneous "things".


----------



## Eerie

I kind of have a fetish for men with really sweet beards.


----------



## Noble4

I love this thread, It turns me on :wink:


----------



## possiBri

sleepinghyacinth said:


> I kind of have a fetish for men with really sweet beards.


I am all about the facial hair, too...


----------



## saynomore

mrniceftw said:


> A woman whispering in my ear what she "wants" to happen for the next hour.


From my experiences that would probably sound something like, "I want you...I want you...to pick up your clothes at the bottom of the stairs, put in a load of laundry, wash the dishes and, if there's still time, corner the dog so we can give him a bath."


----------



## Skum

When you're laughing or talking normally and then he catches his breath/his voice changes when you do something....suggestive. Ahhh.


----------



## Eerie

Being loved. That's a turn on.


----------



## Hokahey

saynomore said:


> From my experiences that would probably sound something like, "I want you...I want you...to pick up your clothes at the bottom of the stairs, put in a load of laundry, wash the dishes and, if there's still time, corner the dog so we can give him a bath."


From my experience, these are things that never get whispered.


----------



## Jason104

I cant stay away from this thread .....its so dirty ...... incest and all that ..... sinful people .... sin ..... we are all going to helll


----------



## Drewbie

Well if we're already going to hell...

Seeing someone cry turns me on. I can't help it, I think crying is beautiful.


----------



## Fizz

Cruciferae said:


> Well if we're already going to hell...
> 
> Seeing someone cry turns me on. I can't help it, I think crying is beautiful.


Do you find crying attractive because it can be an indication of strong emotions? Or just for the aesthetic beauty?


----------



## Hokahey

Women's perfume, I don't know them by name I just know when my nose is like *damn!* even some hair-sprays have done this to me, one sniff and I'm like "ok I'm ready again".


----------



## Drewbie

Fizz said:


> Do you find crying attractive because it can be an indication of strong emotions? Or just for the aesthetic beauty?


Both. I find it aesthetically beautiful and I react strongly to vulnerability in people I have a sexual relationship with.


----------



## Jason104

Cruciferae said:


> Both. I find it aesthetically beautiful and I react strongly to vulnerability in people I have a sexual relationship with.


that's an early signal for rapist ...... they like to make there victims cry ......sense of control .... the power


----------



## keyso

sesiotrot said:


> Noble4 won't be content until @keyso cybers with him.


@sesiotrot where is the un-like button? I don't mind cybrering, but vaginas only.


----------



## pinkrasputin

I think the emotionally detached are the most honest. Just sayin... It can be a turn on.


----------



## skycloud86

There's not only derailing going on in this thread, but there's minors posting in this thread, so it's closed.


----------

